# camping moraira



## zubedar (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi
I am new to expats forum, myself and my wife and three afghan hounds,are coming to moraira may/june (for a month).
we are travelling with our motorhome vai portsmouth/santander,we will be staying at camping moraira.
we hope to retire to this part of spain and will be checking out the sorrounding area.
I keep hearing about motorway/road muggings. (any info)
Has anybody had any experiences on camping moraira.
What other villages would be recommended,not too far from restaurants/pubs/shops.
Hope too see you soon.
Regards
Andrew/Sian


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Guys, I'm just up the road from Moraira in Lliber. There are not a great deal of campsites around this part of the CB, I believe that there is one in Calpe, one in Javea and one in Denia, but that's about it. As far as local villages or Town's are concerned Calpe is a 10 min drive down the Coast, whilst Javea is aboutr 20 Mins up the coast, with Benitachell and Teulada about 10 mins inland. It all really depends on what you are looking for in said Towns and Villages ...


----------



## zubedar (Feb 21, 2012)

djfwells said:


> Hi Guys, I'm just up the road from Moraira in Lliber. There are not a great deal of campsites around this part of the CB, I believe that there is one in Calpe, one in Javea and one in Denia, but that's about it. As far as local villages or Town's are concerned Calpe is a 10 min drive down the Coast, whilst Javea is aboutr 20 Mins up the coast, with Benitachell and Teulada about 10 mins inland. It all really depends on what you are looking for in said Towns and Villages ...


HI djfwells
Thanks for the reply,we will be staying at the campsite in moraira.we will have to vist the villages to see what they have to offer.
Its just that we don't want to be to far away or too near shops, restaurants,pubs,etc.
Regards
Andrew


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I think what I meant to say here was are you visiting these Towns & Villages simply as a tourist, or with a view to buying (and if so what are your requirements : Inland / Coastal / Hill / Valley etc... )


----------



## zubedar (Feb 21, 2012)

*Camping Moraira*



djfwells said:


> I think what I meant to say here was are you visiting these Towns & Villages simply as a tourist, or with a view to buying (and if so what are your requirements : Inland / Coastal / Hill / Valley etc... )


Hi Difwells,
We are coming out for a month to basically see if we like the area, and if we do,the plan will be to retire out there.
We presently live in a very quiet area and are not sure if we want to live in a similar area or a more densely populated area. 
We were also looking for some information on the campsite we will be staying at 'Camping Moraira'.

Thanks for the reply

Andrew


----------

